# New Series- Gesshin Stainless Series (western handled)



## JBroida (Jul 22, 2013)

A quote from the video description and link to the product page:

In this video, we talk about our Gesshin Stainless series. This is a western handled series, aimed at chefs looking for reasonable priced Japanese knives and even for people just getting started with Japanese knives. We take great pride in our Gesshin line, and we believe that for the price point, these knives have excellent fit and finish, very good grinds, and a good heat treatment. They are quite thin behind the edge, so they will move through food easily. However, they are not too thin so as not to be too delicate. They sharpen easily and have decent edge retention. If you're looking for a nice way to get started with Japanese knives, or looking for an easy to sharpen workhorse for your kitchen, this is it.

You can find these knives here on our website:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-specials/stainless-yo-series.html

Thank you so much for watching. If you have any questions, please dont hesitate to contact us at [email protected] or check out our website www.JapaneseKnifeImports.com

Thanks.

-Jon and Sara


[video=youtube_share;Vwj7ABLWpVY]http://youtu.be/Vwj7ABLWpVY[/video]


----------



## JBroida (Jul 26, 2013)

Choil shot of our Gesshin Stainless Yo-Series (240mm Gyuto)... like i said, nice and thin behind the edge


----------

